# Menu bar qui clignote



## mac067 (6 Mai 2009)

Salut, depuis hier ma menu bar clignote à droite. J'ai des icones qui disparaisse pendant 2 à 3 secondes et ensuite réapparaisse.

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire pourquoi ?

Alors que je n'ai fait aucun changement depuis que j'ai installé un menu bar il y a quelques jours et que je n'avais aucun problème.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2009)

Quelle icône as-tu installé dans la barre des menus qui pourrait occasionner ce soucis ?

Répare les autorisations un coup aussi.


----------



## mac067 (7 Mai 2009)

J'ai fait les autorisations et pourtant j'ai toujours le même problème.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Je t'ai demandé quelle icône tu avais installé tu ne m'as pas répondu .


----------



## mac067 (7 Mai 2009)

Salut, alors les icones sont :

batterie
aiport
time machine
bluetooth


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mai 2009)

Tu as installé un thème avec Magnifique ?


----------



## mac067 (7 Mai 2009)

oui un theme black.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

As-tu activé la barre des menus translucide ? Dans les Préférences Système -> Bureau et économiseur d'énergie.

Si oui désactive cette option.


----------



## mac067 (8 Mai 2009)

activer ou désactiver cela est pareil.


----------

